# My new/old Logan 1875



## Dan_W (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm starting to play around with my first lathe, its a slightly crusty Logan 1875.  I've already used it for a couple of projects but I would really like to restore it.  A manual for it would be an ideal way to start... does anyone have a digital one they would like to share?


----------



## drs23 (Oct 20, 2013)

Dan_W said:


> I'm starting to play around with my first lathe, its a slightly crusty Logan 1875.  I've already used it for a couple of projects but I would really like to restore it.  A manual for it would be an ideal way to start... does anyone have a digital one they would like to share?
> 
> 
> View attachment 62656
> View attachment 62657



The cabinet looks OKish but yeah, everything drip pan up seems a little 'seasoned'.

Can't help with the manual but some seasoned vet here will be right on it I'm sure.

Great start and happy turning!

PS: Can't wait for the restoration pics!


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 20, 2013)

That's a nice looking lathe.  

The 1875 is listed in this 1953 catalog available for free download from the Vintage Machinery web site: http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3392

You can order a manual and parts list direct from Logan here ($25 for a soft copy, a bit extra if you want a hard copy shipped):
http://store.lathe.com/pl-13.html

Also see the FAQ link on this page: http://www.lathe.com/


----------



## Dan_W (Oct 21, 2013)

Good stuff... so I found my serial number, its 81826/made in 1965.  

But, $25 for a PDF...  Wow.



CluelessNewB said:


> That's a nice looking lathe.
> 
> The 1875 is listed in this 1953 catalog available for free download from the Vintage Machinery web site: http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3392
> 
> ...


----------



## Redlineman (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey;

Do know that most of the literature you see available online are copies. Sometimes copies of copies... of copies. I'm not sure about the newer machines like yours, but the old font used was VERY hard to read even in its original form, and the copies are usually variously illegible. Annoying. I've got more than $25 in time invested in making mine legible.....


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 22, 2013)

> But, $25 for a PDF... Wow.



Yea but I found the parts manual for my 820 to be well worth the $25, long forgotten after a few months.  It's nice having support and parts still available for these old machines.  I'm sure Scott Logan isn't getting rich selling manuals.


----------



## Dan_W (Oct 23, 2013)

No doubt I'll likely end up paying for it.  I've just never had to pay, nor heard of anyone having to pay for a parts manual from the business who sells the parts.


----------



## joebiplane (Oct 25, 2013)

Dan_W said:


> No doubt I'll likely end up paying for it.  I've just never had to pay, nor heard of anyone having to pay for a parts manual from the business who sells the parts.



Dan,

I have gotton copies of manuals from the other vendor that sells them  a bit cheaper than Logan and I have gotten them directly from Logan.   TRUST ME..... the hard copy package
from Logan is the only way to go....Scott Logan provides far more information than anyone else  and it is WELL WORTH THE MONEY....                                                                                                  ,


----------

